# Moving to Dubai with my family - what is cost of living/housing?



## joost (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi,
I am now in the process of negotiating a contract with a new employer based in Dubai. If I would except the offer I would be moving with my family to Dubai by the end of this year. The things I would like to know:
- what would be the cost of housing/renting for a family with 3 kids (4 bedroom house)
- what would be the best area to look for a house
- what would be a good agency to help me find a house
- what would you suggest for choosing a international school
- what would be the cost of school
- do you have an indication of the cost of living (on a monthly basis)

Simple questions with probable a lot of answers. But I appreciate any help.

Thanks
Joost


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Much of the information you need can be found on the sticky thread that says 'please read'.

You can get up to date info regarding rental costs on both dubizzle and Gulf News property.

It is not possible to tell you the best area to live without knowing a) where you'll be working, b) budget and c) preferences. Dubai is a big place and areas are very different, both in style, community, facilities and price.

-


----------



## trailingspouse (Aug 15, 2009)

Responses in red below.



joost said:


> Hi,
> I am now in the process of negotiating a contract with a new employer based in Dubai. If I would except the offer I would be moving with my family to Dubai by the end of this year. The things I would like to know:
> - what would be the cost of housing/renting for a family with 3 kids (4 bedroom house)
> Agree with the previous poster to check out Gulf News and Dubizzle for a quick and comprehensive overview
> ...


----------

